# When it rains, it pours!



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just over a week ago, we had to take 15 year old Snuggles to the Emergency Vet. Diagnosis: infection somewhere? Antibiotics. She's done pretty well, but last night, we noticed her throat and neck are really swollen and she hasn't eaten much the last 2 days. So she goes back to our vet today at 1:00. 

Reilly, our 12 year old (who we've had since he was a baby) and our cancer survivor, had diarrhea for about 36 hours, so he went to the vet yesterday. During his exam, the vet found out that his heartbeat is irregular, so he had full x-rays, ultrasound and bloodwork. No signs of cancer (whew!) that our vet could see. He has to go back in a few weeks to get his heart checked and may have to see a cardiologist if it doesn't get better. The good news is that the diarrhea is gone! Yay! Not sure what that was, but glad it's over.

Bianca, our sweet, sweet 9 year old rescue, is doing well on her raw diet and antibiotics for her skin. Let's hope the weather cools and her skin stays good. The brutal Florida summer heat is so hard on goldens. 

Like I said, when it rains, it pours. It's a good thing our business has picked up significantly, so I can afford all these doctor bills $$$$$. :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Prayers going out to Snuggles and Reilly. I hope Bianca continues to do well with her skin issues. All of them are in good hands with you as their mom. 

I never got around to telling you how happy I am the Reilly beat his nasal cancer. When my guy was going through that I looked around for all the info I could and you have the only dog I know of that beat it. Tucker had too many issues already so I did not pursue treatment for it.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Goldencamper, thanks for your post! I am so sorry to hear about Tucker. It was very scary for us. Reilly had a bloody nose twice in about a week's time last year, so we took him right in and he had laser surgery right away. Then we followed up with 3 weeks of radiation. Total cost: about $8,000. I was on unemployment at the time and my husband was on partial paychecks. Tough times, but we've always found that when we do the right thing, it all works out. We had it all paid off in about 6 months. It was really hard on him, but he was a real trooper. Of course now, every time he has ANYthing going on, we freak out and rush him to the vet to be sure it's not the cancer coming back.

Oh, and we hope to be "goldencampers" soon. We are hoping to buy our first RV in the next few months!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you. I got him to the vets within the hour of his first bleed. Had every test done short of the invasive stuff with inconclusive results. Pretty much knew the worst but hoped for the best. He bled for 2 weeks then stopped, just clear stuff after that. I prayed we had it beat but follow up x-rays showed his lungs were a mess. I know the cancer is what got him. He had his fair share of miracles, a happy guy till the end. I would have begged and borrowed the money if he did not already have so many problems. I truly hope your vet visit goes well with Snuggles today.:crossfing

Good luck with your future RV, I am sure your crew will love it and christen it with their golden locks of hair.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope things have settled down at your house and everyone is doing better.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Any update on Snuggles?


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

The doctor took some biopsies, so we have to wait for the results. I'm not sure it's going to be good news though.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I 'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Starfire5 said:


> The doctor took some biopsies, so we have to wait for the results. I'm not sure it's going to be good news though.


Crossing my fingers.. and sending good wishes..


----------

